# Paragons [M&M] (recruiting closed)



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 1, 2008)

If you're interested in playing, see *Post #9*. Character creation guidelines can be found there. ^_^

*Rogue's Gallery::* http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4101426#post4101426


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're volunteering to run it, I am. 

I love me some supers-style action.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 2, 2008)

I suppose I could run it, though I've never run a supers game before. Let me see if I can throw some setting material together (breakout event, etc...) and creation guidelines.

Any particular power level you'd be interested in? The book suggests 8 (more realistic), 10 (more like standard M&M), or 12 (PCs with the power to challenge the world).

Any particular faction which particularly interests you?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Mar 2, 2008)

I am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter ^_^

I'll admit I've generally looked at M&M for making comical heroes, but I could probably manage something in whatever vein people want


----------



## Douane (Mar 2, 2008)

Seeing that I got the book for birthday but never really did anything with it, I'd be interested as well. (Amusingly enough, the same players who got it for me were not interested in playing in the setting at all.)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

I guess my answer to the question of power level depends somewhat on the estimated rate of advancement. If you foresee a relatively brisk pace...with the understanding that in a PBP, a 'brisk pace' has a different meaning than in a realtime game...then I think it'd be fun to play characters from the very start of setting's events. Play the origin story, as it were.

If you anticipate giving exp in smaller bundles at larger intervals (say, the missions are long and convoluted, or similar), and thus advancing will probably be slow, then it's worth looking at starting with more established characters at a higher PL...though HOW established and what PL is very much an open question. The difference between 10 and 12 isn't terribly high. M&M scales upward pretty much indefinitely at an even rate of progression. So there's no 'epic cutoff' or anything. Still, 12 is pretty buff. 

And of course, a lot of pacing is out of your hands, since players love to RP and do things that don't necessarily award exp and that's fine and well. I'm talking in very loose terms here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to try M&M for awhile now. If you're willing to let a complete rookie in, I'd be happy to join up. (have the only recently gotten the books)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm also interested... hell, I was tossing around the idea the idea of trying out a GM hat online for the first time in like 5 years by starting a paragons game.

PL wise, I'd like to try a pl 8 or 10.

Factions.  I tend to think the factions which are doing research on paranormals are interesting.  I'd like to see some of the religous bent ones in action (CoJCP, 7Thunders, and even  Pantheon to a lesser degree etc)... but those could lead into problems on this board.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 4, 2008)

Okay, why don't we try Power Level 10 (150pp).
 * I envision the current paragons of the world ranging from PL 6 to PL 16 but with the vast majority (50% or so) sitting squarely between PL 6-8.

I'm looking for 3-5 characters. I will try to post once per day though my ability to post on Sundays and Mondays is fairly limited. _I'LL MAKE THE FINAL SELECTIONS ON SATURDAY._  I'd like to see a good mix of archetypes but, ultimately what you want to play is up to you.

I'll be using the versions of powers found in *Ultimate Power.* There will be POWER SURGES and we'll also use TAINT. 
*Power Surges:* [sblock]You don't get points for these as all paragons have them. When you meet any of the conditions below, make a Will save with a DC of 20. In the case of multiple conditions being met, the DC increases another +2 per additional condition. A successful save gives you a _surge point_ (these make future surges worse). Hero points may be spent to avoid power surges. Power surges can occur when...
 * You use extra effort to enhance a power.
 * You roll a natural 1 on any roll involving the use of a power (does not apply to passive uses, like Protection).
 * You are stunned (in or out of combat).
 * You are under extreme emotional stress (rather like a breakout). This type of surge can be brought on by a use of Bluff and/or Intimidate but you get a +2 on your rolls to avoid this type of manipulation.

When your power surge is completed you are fatigued. You may not use a hero point to ignore this fatigue, though you may accept a point of taint in order to do so. [/sblock]
*Taint:* Power corrupts... [sblock]taint is evidence of that corruption (usually in the form of mutations or psychoses). Any time your character uses extra effort you may elect to accept a point of taint in order to ignore the fatigue that results from the extra effort. You may not spend a hero point to ignore this fatigue (this is a change from the normal M&M rules). [/sblock]​
*CHARACTER CREATION*
 * Please spend your points in the following way. Please spend AT LEAST 50pp on your non-paragon abilities and AT LEAST 50pp on Powers. The remaining 50pp can be spent however you wish. 
(50) Attributes, Saves, Attack/Defense, Feats & Skills
(50) Powers
(50) Freebie
Max Tradeoffs = +5/-5​ * In regards to how much dodge focus and attack focus/specialization you can use, not more than 1/2 of your final bonus should be from these feats.
 * Please include your breakout event (what stresses changed you from merely human into a paragon); Just a few sentences will do. Your characters broke out (became paranormals) 10 days ago.
 * Please include whether or not your character has registered themselves with the PRA (_Paranormal Regulation Agency_, a sister-agency to the FBI).
 * While *Magic *(tm) and *Advanced Alien Technologies* do exist, most paragons will get their powers from an ability to somehow draw fourth strange inter-dimensional energies to empower themselves.

Simple Character Sheet: [sblock]
*Name:*  (PL 10, 150pp)
*Secret ID:* 
_“witty character comment”_​*Allegiances:*
Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
Toughness +0, Fortitude +0, Reflex +0, Will +0
Attack +0 (melee +0, ranged +0, grapple +0), Defense: 10 (flat 10)
Initiative +0, Notice +0, Luck: 0​*FEATS:* feat
*SKILLS:* skill [0] +0, 
*POWERS:* 
sample +0 (PF: x, EX: y, FL: z)​[/sblock]

*SETTING:*
The BREAKOUT EVENT that alerted the world to the presence of the paragons that moved among them was on August 8th, 1999. In the middle of hottest part of the year, the US, Canada and most of Mexico was buried in snow. At the epicenter, a small town in Montana, it was colder than should actually be possible on Earth. The _Paranormal Regulation Agency_ made its first public appearance and a live internet-video feed showed the source to be an 11-year old girl who was trying to stop her abusive mother from from burning her with an iron. 
Soon after, other world-changing events occurred (unseasonable weather, strange accidents with no casualties, etc..) until the world could no longer deny the truth in the form of a flying man named Christian Kaine, who formed an international emergency relief agency with himself as the primary response to natural disaster relief world-wide.
Now, paranormals are a facet of everyday life. Authorities are desperately trying to crack down on "breakout parties" where normal people place themselves in unreasonable danger to try to find the 'paragon' within themselves.
 * Most governments require that all paragons residing within their borders must register both their name and their abilities. Such information is NOT a matter of public knowledge as the Society of Professional Paranormals successfully convinced the Supreme Court of the United States and the UN of a Paranormal's right to privacy. Vigilantism is frowned upon though the judiciary systems have been quite lenient towards paranormals.

*Strange Happenings:*
 * On September 11th, 2001 just after the United States was rocked by terrorist attacks on the Sears Tower in New York, fully a 5th of the city was obliterated when a strange object impacted the city. Officially, nothing was recovered and it is unknown what devestated the city. The US Govt. claims that it was the culmination of the terrorist attacks but groups responsible claim they had nothing to do with the secondary explosion, though they take full credit for the destruction of the towers.
 * Simultaneously the world was wracked with freak thunderstorms and fortean phenomena*. These storms continue, sporadically and rarely, to this day but scientists have also discovered that they cover an area around the earth, including the moon, and that they appear to be lessening.
 * 10 days ago an object appeared in the skies above Dehli, India. The object was swathed in flame and lightning and it traced a line of fire and energy across the sky as it slowly fell. It landed in the ocean about 110 nautical miles off the southern shores of Japan. Professional salvagers and big corporations alike have been scrambling to find the object since then, all unsuccessfully.


* *fortean phenomena* are things that defy the laws of physics and exist though they should not (ex: ghosts, flying sailing ships, reversed gravity, etc...).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2008)

*pounce*

Eeee!

I shall submit for consideration Tesseract; teleportation (both personal and as an attack form), pocket dimension, some spatial manipulation and so on. College student in high-energy physics accident.

Details to follow!


----------



## Douane (Mar 4, 2008)

* leaps aside to avoid getting trampled on *




Limits on trade-offs?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 4, 2008)

Douane said:
			
		

> * leaps aside to avoid getting trampled on *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 1/2 of the power level... so max +5/-5


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 5, 2008)

Windfall
Powers:  Luck, Probability control (with various probability based aps)
Break out moment:  Winning the Super Millions jackpot after only selecting the number 13.  This was a remarkable feat considering that the Super Millions Jackpot requires 7 numbers to be drawn to be valid. 

Is there any benefit to getting multiple ranks of attractive or wealth or is one rank of attractive and wealth enough?


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd be interested as well.  I'm tired presently though and will come up with ideas tomorrow.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 5, 2008)

*Attractive *gives you a +4 to bluff/diplomacy checks for attracting/seducing. subsequent ranks of attractive add additional +4's to these checks.

Same deal with Wealth. One *Wealth *feat will make you wealthy, additional ranks will make you progressively wealthier (there's a rather marked difference between not having to worry about money and being Bill Gates, for example).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't count me out yet please!! I'm getting a copy of the paragons book tonight. Sorry I have been taking so long.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 5, 2008)

FYI, you don't need a copy of the paragons book to play.


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 5, 2008)

The two concepts I presently have are:

_The Vixen_ - a biological researcher whose breakout occurred during the study of a Fortean animal, a mythological creature called a kitsune.  In some strange way, the animal endowed her with its power, and now she is a being of magic with a host of instinctual spells - which she struggles to fit into a scientific view of the universe.

_Agent Nathan Dayes_ -  an analyst for the Paranormal Regulation Agency, sorting through reams of data trying to isolate paranormal involvement.  He's not sure when his breakout occurred, because his power is to copy the powers of any other superhuman, and he's only encountered them in reports and on video - so initially, he's not sure if he's a paranormal at all.

If asked to choose I would pick Vixen, since Nathan's getting a bit of love in another PbEM.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

Got my schedule for work today.......... and I'm going to have to bow out of this game. Sorry. I was really wanting to play it


**edit** screw work, I may post at 2am, but I'll post. 

I just got a copy of the Paragons book so I'll read through that. My concept is a man who came home to find his family murdered. His rage fueled his "breakout" as the man who killed his family came into the same room he was in. Caden Rayne never moved a muscle but stabbed the man to death with his own weapon. Since then, he has developed more powers of the mind.

Has reported to the Agency

Powers: Telekinesis and Force Field (still kind deciding on the second one though)


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 6, 2008)

Lobo Lurker, are you still accepting?

I'll probably have a short write-up later


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 6, 2008)

I haven't picked out anyone yet. Feel free to submit. I'll make my decision on Saturday.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 6, 2008)

Do we have to submit a complete character sheet or just concepts to begin with?

How about these for starters:

Imagerion

Powers: Variable Powers with the magic descriptor

Breakout: A mystic ritual copied from the back of a comic book has unexpected consequences for a high school kid as he begins to do anything he can imagine.

or 

Boneyard

Powers: Highly advanced calcium production in his body makes him almost complete made of hardened bone with advanced control of bone growth and regeneration.

Breakout: Living in the Bronx, he was assaulted by gang members on his way to his job at the local hospital

or

The Last Resort

Powers: Earth Controller with two forms: a dust storm and a body made out of granite

Brakeout: After a contract-killing in the Sahara desert went bad, he was left for dead in the desert but soon comes to with a new form to finish the contract.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2008)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I haven't picked out anyone yet. Feel free to submit. I'll make my decision on Saturday.




My ideas:

Animus

Powers: Ghost Form, Possession, Object Mimicry (animates matter)

Breakout: Was hit by a teleportion superpower. Somethig bad happened and he became a living ghost. Learned later to materialize and to posses people or objects.

or

Radiance

Powers: Body of Light, Light Control

Breakout: Trapped in a sunbed, he noticed that he can become living light.

or

Voltan

Powers: Alternate Form (electricity), Electricity Control

Brakeout: A failed teleportion experiment splitted his bodys electrons and protons.


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, I have my stuff in order.

Background: [sblock]Roxanne Richardson was, until ten days ago, a researcher at the University of Washington, dedicated to her work despite being paralyzed from the waist down due to a car accident in her youth.  The opportunity of a lifetime fell into her lap when a tourist returning from Japan two months ago was found to have brought an animal back with him that looked like a fox with three tails.  She found herself researching the animal, theorizing that the creature was the result of myths about fox-creatures with magical powers.

Eleven days ago, there was a fire.  Unable to take the stairs and with her assistant passed out from smoke inhalation, Roxanne attempted to free the fox from captivity so that it would have at least a chance at escape.  When its cage was opened, the fox bit Roxanne on the shoulder and wouldn't let go.  She passed out.

When she came to, the fire had been extinguished, she was able to walk, and her hair had turned stark white and her eyes emerald green.  She also discovered that this wasn't the only body she had - she also could transform into a multi-tailed fox-like woman, and in this form she could fly, was difficult to injure, had an incredibly keen sense of smell and could "cast spells."  These abilities frighten her because they run at odds with a purely scientific view of the universe (in fact, they seem to be less effective when she tries to use them scientifically - telling X-googleplex of molecules to become Y-googleplex of molecules doesn't work, but willing a pen to become a coffee cup does.)  Consequently at the game's beginning she has only transformed into this other form once.  She has not registered with the PRA because she's presently in denial about what she can do.[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]  When she's relaxed and comfortable she jokes easily and seems genuinely happy about the gift she's been gift of being able to walk once more.  She tends to be a little arrogant because she's used to being the smartest one in the room; she is hostile towards the notion of 'magic' and other sorts of 'superstitious thinking' because as soon as the subject comes up, she's not the smartest one in the room any more.  She thinks that reports of 'magical' paranormal events are just an uncategorized subset of paranormal phenomena that can be explained scientifically and not via prayer and drawing lines with chalk; an explanation she's presently unable to apply to her own abilities, which vexes her.
[/sblock]

The Vixen: [sblock]
Name: The Vixen

Real Name/Secret ID: Roxanne Richardson

"Not everything that counts can be counted, and not everything that can be counted counts."

ATTRIBUTES
STR 10
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 20 (+5)
CHA 14 (+2)

Attack: +5
 - Ranged: +8
Defense: +10
Initiative: +2
Hero Points: 1
Notice Check: +11

Toughness: +9 (+2 Con, +7 Protection)

Fortitude:	+5 (+2 Con, +3pp)
Reflex:		+5 (+2 Dex, +3pp)
Will: 		+10 (+5 Wis, +5pp)

Feats:
Attack Focus x3 (Ranged)
Quick Change x2

Skills:
Concentration +13 (8 ranks, +5 Wis)
Knowledge (arcana) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (biological) +14 (10 ranks, +4 Int)
Medicine +8 (3 ranks, +5 Wis)
Notice +11 (6 ranks, +5 Wis)

Powers:

When using either Flight or her Magic array, Roxanne transforms from a human-looking woman into a multi-tailed fox-like woman.

Magic 27 (54pp) (No extras or Flaws, 1 AP feat)  (Total Cost 55 pp)
Primary Power: Transform (anything to anything) +9 (6pp * 9 ranks = 54)
Alternates: Fire Blast +9 (2pp * 9 ranks,) Healing +9 (2pp * 9 ranks,) Nullify Magic +9 (2pp * 9 ranks) = 54 pp total

Protection 7 (7pp)

Immunity (Aging) 1pp

Super-Senses 3 (Scent, Magical Awareness (Ranged)) - 3pp

Flight 4 (8pp)

Special effects for Powers: When flying, Vixen simply flies.  When casting a transmutation spell, green runes twirl around her hands.  Her protection is supernatural toughness - attacks just don't hurt her if she makes a save.  When using super-senses to detect magic Vixen literally 'smells' it.  Using Healing causes wounds to shimmer and fade as if they were never there.  Her fire blast is a ball of blue flame that appears in her palm that she throws.

Drawbacks: 
- Normal Identity - To transform into her superhuman persona, Roxanne does a quick incantation and brings her palms together.  Out of this persona, Roxanne has no powers (though MAY have Immunity: Aging, at ten days old it's hard to check) and cannot use Alternate Power, Quick Change, or Attack Focus.  She can transform as a free action.  -3pp.

- One-Way Transformation: Once she transforms it takes at least three hours for her to be able to return to 'normal.'  Roxanne has no idea why at this stage. -3pp.

Complications: Things that affect spirits and magical creatures may affect Vixen the same way.

Attributes: 28
Attack: 10
Defense: 20
Saves: 11
Feats: 5
Skills: 7
Powers: 74
Drawbacks: -6

Total: 150
[/sblock]

[sblock]
Name: Roxanne Richardson

ATTRIBUTES
STR 10
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 20 (+5)
CHA 14 (+2)

Attack: +5
Defense: +10
Initiative: +2
Hero Points: 1
Notice Check: +7

Toughness: +2

Fortitude:	+5 (+2 Con, +3pp)
Reflex:		+5 (+2 Dex, +3pp)
Will: 		+10 (+5 Wis, +5pp)

Feats:
None

Skills:
Concentration +9 (4 ranks, +5 Wis)
Knowledge (arcana) +5 (1 rank, +4 Int)
Knowledge (biological) +14 (10 ranks, +4 Int)
Medicine +8 (3 ranks, +5 Wis)
Notice +7 (2 ranks, +5 Wis)

Powers: Immunity: Aging (1pp) (if this is no kosher, I will swap it for 4 ranks in Concentration - however, it's a pretty minor power, for flavor mostly and unlikely to affect the game, so I'm asking nicely to keep it in both bodies.)

Drawbacks: None

Complications: Things that affect spirits and magical creatures may affect Roxanne the same way.

Attributes: 28
Attack: 10
Defense: 20
Saves: 11
Skills: 5
Powers: 1

Total: 75[/sblock]

EDIT 2: In response to post #37.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 6, 2008)

Quick Critique: Vixen

*Random Question:* Does Roxanne have any ties to the Imageria (higher planes/world of dreams/alternate dimensions)? She might have been studying it.

*Normal ID: * Please stat up two different characters. One with 150pp (vixen) and one with 75pp (Roxanne). Also, are you using the -3 version of this drawback or the -5 version?

*One-Way Transformation:* I assume you're using the -3 version of this drawback? It will take her 3 hours to transform back (or more, if you'd like).  

*Complication: *Okay. Sounds good. ^_^

*Nitpick 1:* Please list your attack as Attack +5 (ranged +8)

*Nitpick 2:* Alternate Power is a power feat so it belongs with the power description; It doesn't need to be listed in the general Feats area.

*Nitpick 3:* Can you list ranks in a power with a '+' in front of them? (EX: Flame Blast +9)

*Skills:* You only spent 7pp worth (28 ranks) but in your breakdown you list 8pp.
*Alternate Power:* This feat gives you *ONE *additional power with the same pp cost as the power its attached to. If you want more than one power, you need to take additional Alternate Power feats.

Other than the items above, she looks good. ^_^


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 6, 2008)

*If anyone edits a previous post to submit their character, please add a new response to the thread indicating this. ^_^*  Makes my life easier (_especially if you include the post number_).


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 7, 2008)

Responding/Editing post 24:



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Random Question:* Does Roxanne have any ties to the Imageria (higher planes/world of dreams/alternate dimensions)? She might have been studying it.




Theoretical physics isn't her thing at game start, so no.  That said, her powers might originate from there - the kitsune may be a thoughtform of sorts, Imageria leakage.  I'm unsure - in this campaign, will the average person or even the educated person know of the Imageria?



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Normal ID: * Please stat up two different characters. One with 150pp (vixen) and one with 75pp (Roxanne). Also, are you using the -3 version of this drawback or the -5 version?




-3 version (uncommon) as noted on sheet.  I'll stat up Roxanne shortly.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *One-Way Transformation:* I assume you're using the -3 version of this drawback? It will take her 3 hours to transform back (or more, if you'd like).




The -3 version.  Three hours is fine - if additional hours suddenly rear their head for whatever reason we can treat that as a complication.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Nitpick 1:* Please list your attack as Attack +5 (ranged +8)




I shall do so.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Nitpick 2:* Alternate Power is a power feat so it belongs with the power description; It doesn't need to be listed in the general Feats area.




Okay, I'll shuttle it over.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Nitpick 3:* Can you list ranks in a power with a '+' in front of them? (EX: Flame Blast +9)




Yes I can.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Skills:* You only spent 7pp worth (28 ranks) but in your breakdown you list 8pp.




I'll recheck that.



			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Alternate Power:* This feat gives you *ONE *additional power with the same pp cost as the power its attached to. If you want more than one power, you need to take additional Alternate Power feats.




The book disagrees with you:



			
				Mutants and Masterminds said:
			
		

> An Alternate power may be made up of two or more other powers, but that Alternate Power cannot exceed the cost of the primary power.  Adrian Eldrich, Earth's Master Mage, has Astral Form at rank 6.  Eldrich's player chooses the Alternate Power feat and selects Flight at rank 3 and Force Field at rank 12 with the Impervious extra.  Even though Flight and Force Field are two powers, the count as only one Alternate Power.




A similar example is on page 109 of the Ultimate Power book.  Now if that rule's been changed, just say so - I'll adjust the array accordingly.  And looking at it, ESP should be 3 ranks per, so I'll fiddle with that.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow!  This looks SO FUN.

I have 3 concepts I think I'll float.

Concept 1 (Classic, easy, straightforward): Crucible, able to take one of 4 different elemental forms (Air, Stone, Water, or Fire).

Concept 2:  The Swordsman, able to draw forth the powers of various ancient swords of legend, Excaliber, Kusanagi, etc.)

Concept 3:  Rebound:  able to absorb physical attacks and refocus the energy into attacks, speed, and strength.

I'm leaning towards #1.  I will write up more soon.


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 7, 2008)

Also a question.  When statting up Roxanne's separate sheet, should I include the drawbacks in the point totals (-6 at present counting?)


----------



## Milhouse (Mar 7, 2008)

I have been waiting for a M&M game to start on these boards ever since I joined. The fact that it is a Paragons game makes it all the better! Here is my preliminary character idea:








"The Edge" (aka Jeremy Cargill)

Powers: Duplication, Adaptation

[sblock=Background Story]The son of a wealthy CEO, Jeremy Cargill had been living in the shadow of his father (Mattias) for over twenty years. An unreachable man of exceedingly high standards, his father had always put work before family, which battered Jeremy's self-esteem and led to divorce from his mother (Joanna) at age 12. Under the custody of his father, the life lesson burned into his memory was "Jeremy, no one will take care of you except yourself. Get used to it and adapt to what life throws at you". Jeremy had blown it off and resented his father, refusing to take up the family business and becoming a freelance journalist out of preparatory school (though still living on his ample trust fund).

Two months ago, Jeremy got his big break: an assignment covering local peace negotiations in Afghanistan. To any journalist this was career gold, and Jeremy jumped at the opportunity, donned a multi-pocketed vest and flew straight over. Hoping to avoid his reputation, he used a phony passport and stayed low-profile throughout the time he was there. Then, with three days left in the convention, while walking to the local café, an unmarked van screeched up onto the sidewalk, and two masked men with AK-47's grabbed him, shoved him into the van, and drove off.

The men didn't tell him who they were, only that they knew who he was, who his father was, and that his father's company had torn their villages asunder in the search for new oil fields. He had been kidnapped, and panicked: all he could think was that he hoped his father could get him out alive. The men demanded information about the company's interests in the region and future plans; being oblivious to all of this, Jeremy was tortured, beaten, and nearly drowned. After a week of this, his captors brought him news: news of his disappearance had reached America, and his father had made a public statement. His hopes at a high, he begged them to relay what he'd said. At this the men laughed loudly: his father and the government had declared him dead, and no one was coming to help him. This sent Jeremy into a mental breakdown.

The next morning he was beaten awake and dragged into the familiar torture room. His interrogator asked him: "Before we begin, have you had any changes of heart since the news? You know, now, that nobody will come for you, hmm?" A thought flashed in Jeremy's mind at that moment, the advice his father had endlessly repeated to him: "Jeremy, no one will take care of you except yourself. Get used to it and adapt to what life throws at you". Sitting there, tied to a chair, it was all he had left; he would have to help himself, but had no idea how to do it. As the interrogator laughed again, picking up a screwdriver, he suddenly stopped in mid-laugh, and there was silence. After a few moments Jeremy felt someone untying his bonds, and looked behind him to see a familiar face: himself. 

After discovering he could communicate with his duplicate mentally, Jeremy brought the quote again to his mind, and like magic, another duplicate of himself appeared! Fifteen minutes later, a guard walked in to bring breakfast, and found a room full of Jeremies, who gang-jumped him and beat him to a bloody pulp. Jeremy and his duplicates fought their way out of the encampment and fled into the desert on foot. As the sun grew hotter and brighter, he began to suffer heat stroke; seeing and hearing many versions of himself in such pain made him wish them all away, and instantly they were gone. It gave him little solace, however, for he was still in the middle of the desert. Hours later he collapsed, and again, only one thought came to his mind. He repeated the phrase to himself over and over, and finally willed himself to get up one more time. With all of his effort he rose, feebly, and when he finally stood up and opened his eyes, he realized he felt fine. The heat had vanished, the sun wasn't so bright, and he wasn't even thirsty anymore. Jeremy felt this had to be the strangest day of his life.

That was ten days ago, and since then Jeremy has made his way back to civilization, back to the American embassy, and been shipped home to America. He has neglected to register with the PRA, and hasn't told his father the truth about how he escaped.[/sblock]

I will try and get a sheet up ASAP. Thoughts on the background/concept?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 7, 2008)

Caden Rayne  a.k.a   Reign  



It's sort of a play on his last name. Mostly because he doesn't feel like he is anything special, so why should he really have a special name? (oh and I am planning on playing him as a person who is against killing *anyone* no matter what the cost. but of course, that could change during the story)


----------



## Phasmus (Mar 7, 2008)

I feel I should throw my hat into the ring.

Dendrite
"Can't we all just get along?" the man who would become Dendrite wanted to know, as he watched gang warfare tear his neighborhood apart.  Trying to make peace in the middle of a gunfight has never been an especially good idea, but he didn't think he had much left to lose.  He would have been so much collateral damage if his efforts to help the conflicting parties see eye to eye had failed.  But he didn't fail.

Of course, success was largely thanks to his Breaking Out in the face of imminent perforation from both sides of an urban battlefield.  The gangsters -did- end up on the same side.  Or, at least, in the same psych ward until whatever Dendrite's newfound mental powers did to them wore off, by which time their old grudges were scarcely a concern.

Mundane roots: A down and out science teacher from a bad part of New York.

Powers:  An array of telepathic abilities including but not limited to mind reading, emotion manipulation and mass-confusion.


Backup Concept: User Name
Viktor never thought of himself as a 'black hat' hacker.  Nevertheless, the Russian Mafia goons made it clear that their boss thought he had great potential in in that field.  Viktor knew what was at the end of that road.  He thought he was good enough to dodge the 'job offer' and survive.  He was wrong.  Or, he would have been, if he hadn't Broke Out as the hit-men were getting ready to do their job.  

A phone call from their boss, explaining that the whole thing was a misunderstanding, was enough to defuse the situation.  When the goons reported back to their hideout in person they learned that no such call had been made.  Of course, by then, Viktor was on a plane to the United States... posing as the the mob boss himself, whose identity he had stolen quite throughly.

Mundaine roots:  Russian expatriot, software engineer and 'grey-hat' hacker

Powers: Cyberkinesis and shape-shifting


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's my character.  I decided to change his codename from Windfall to Wildcard.  I'm not really too sure about his personality though..


[sblock="Background"]
Up until recently, James Murdock has lived a rather unremarkable life.  He is the youngest son of William Murdock, a nationally syndicated late night radio personality, and his wife Irene, a college professor.  Unlike his parents and his elder sister Alicia, James did not excel at school and to ended up dropped out college during his freshman year.  After dropping out, James began to work as a full time mechanic at _South-Central Custom Choppers_, a custom motorcycle shop in South-Central Los Angeles..  

Ten days ago, an unusual string of events changed James Murdock's life forever.  The day started with James purchasing a Super Millions lottery ticket before heading to Los Vegas to celibate his 21st birthday by attending an annual bike-show.  During the his ride towards Los Vegas, James managed to do the unthinkable, he managed to avoid both red lights and traffic, even when he reached the famed Los Vegas strip.  

Once in Los Vegas, James quickly immersed himself in festivities surrounding the of the bike show and eventually found himself within a casino's booking lounge while the Super Millions lottery drawing was about to be shown on the main screen.  Curious about his chances at winning, James pulled out his ticket, and to his dismay saw that his ticket had the number 13 printed on it seven times.  The unthinkable then happened: Each ball which was drawn from the lottery tumbler was blank, except for the last, which had a number 13 painted on it. This meant that although the results were later rendered invalid; he technically won the lottery.

He then noticed something equally strange: Every monitor within the booking lounge displayed a 13 as part of a winning result. Viewing this strange occurrence as a sign, James enter into the casino ready to try out his luck.  As the night progressed, James discovered he was able to both predict and effect the outcome of events to varying degrees of success.  He discovered that if when tried to influence the outcome of an game so that it directly benefits him, it often brought about his own misfortune soon after he succeeded.  He also discovered that he could bring misfortune to others without receiving negative repercussions depending on how he framed his intent. 

As he discovered the extents of his newly found powers, he quickly realized that he had to be careful about how he used them because if he wasn't careful he knew he would attract the attention of the FBI, PRA or another government agency.  If reasoned that if they knew about his abilities, then they would prohibit him from using them to his own personal advantage.  For this reason, he then decided that if he were forced to register, which he knows he eventually would, he would try to keep the full extent of his abilities a secret.

[/sblock]

[Sblock="character Sheet"]

Name: Wildcard (PL 10, 150pp)
Secret ID: James Murdock
PRA Status: Unregistered

"The odds are stacked up against you."

  Str 12 (+1), Dex 16 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 14 (+2), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 14 (+2)

  Toughness +1/+5 , Fortitude +5 (1+4pp), Reflex +5 (3+2pp), Will +10 (2+8pp)
  Attack +4 (melee +5, ranged +7, grapple +5), Defense: 18 (flat 14)
  Initiative +3, Notice +5, Luck: 5

FEATS:
Beginners Luck, Equipment 4 (Cell Phone, Heavy Pistol, Laptop, Motorcycle, PDA), Luck 5, Redirect, Wealth 2 (+8)

SKILLS:
Bluff +12 (10 +2 cha), Craft: Electronics +10 (8 +2 int), Craft: Mechanics +10 (8 +2 int), Diplomacy +4 (2 +2 cha), Knowledge: Popular Culture +6 (4 +2 int), Knowledge: Technology +6 (4 +2 int), Notice +12 (10 +2 wis), Sense Motive +12 (10 +2 wis)


POWERS
Probability Control: 10 [59pp] (5pp/rank; PF: Dynamic; Extra: Fortune, Jinx, Range; Flaws: Side Effect*(-2) )
DAP: Luck Control  2 [12pp] (5pp/rank, Spend HP on behalf of others, Force re-roll; PF: Progression 2 (25ft); Extra: Area, Selective)
DAP: Damage 10 (3pp/Rank; PF: Indirect 3; Extra: Normal Range, Penetrating)
DAP: Deflect 10 (3pp/rank; All ranged attacks, PF: Ricochet, Subtle)
DAP: Nullify 10 (3pp/rank; PF: Selective; Extras: Randomize**)
AP: Super Senses 4 (Precognition Flaws: Unreliable Precognition^) 

*Anytime the fortune effect is used successfully, Wildcard or one of his allies experiences a jinx during the following round. 
** Targeted powers are not countered instead they become uncontrollable and act erratically.
^ WIldcard often sees alternate futures. 

Protection Rank 4 [3pp] (Reinforced biking suit; Drawback: Noticeable)

Abilities 22 + Saves 14 + Attack 8 + Defense 16 + Feats 13 + Skills 14 + Powers 63 = 150

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2008)

Quick Question: The Paragon setting is "our" world only with superpowers?

Need the info for my character background.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Tessaract's Crunchy Sheet - WIP

Still working on that third power in the first array. I'm thinking perhaps a "displacement" style power, representing spatial distortions that make it hard to target through...or I have an idea for a pair of linked powers that could represent a small black hole being ripped open. 

Failing all that I could just merge the arrays and free up a whole lotta points.

Which could be good.

[sblock=Tessaract]
*Name:* Tessaract  (PL 10, 150pp)
*Secret ID:*Tessa Mathers 
_“Well isn't that spatial.”_​*Allegiances:*
Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10
Toughness +2/+12, Fortitude +7, Reflex +6, Will +7
Attack +5 (melee +5, ranged +5, grapple +5), Defense: 18 (flat 14)
Initiative +3, Notice +8, Luck: 1​*FEATS:*
Attractive
Equipment (5pts)​*SKILLS:* (8pts for 32 ranks total)
Computers [6] +9
Drive [6] +8
Knowledge: Physical Science [8] +11
Knowledge: Technology [8] +11
Notice [6] +8​
*POWERS:* 
Super Senses +2 (Spatial Awareness, Radius) 2pp
Force Field +10, 10pp

Gravity Control +9 (PF: Precise, Subtle, Progression (area size), EX: Selective Attack) 30pp
AP - Nullify All Spatial/Dimensional +10 (EX: Nullification Field (+0), Concentration (+1)) 1pp
Ap -  Still deciding +10 (PF: y, EX: x, FL: z) 1pp

Dimensional Pocket +10 (EX: Shapeable Area) 30pp
AP - Teleport +9 (PF: Velocity Adjust, Direction Adjust, Turnabout, EX: Accurate (+1)) 1pp
AP - Teleport +7 (PF: Progression x2, Attack (+0), Perception (+2)) 1pp​
20
13
26
8
2
76
69
145
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 7, 2008)

Agent Mike - RE: drawback points
No... well, I'll let you decide. But either Roxanne or Vixen gets the drawback points, not both.

Also, you're right about your alternate power. My fault.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Quick Question: The Paragon setting is "our" world only with superpowers?



 In a very broad sense, yes.

*Wildcard *looks good Relique. ^_^

RE: *Tesseract*; you might try merging the arrays and then applying the Wide extra. That would allow you to manifest any 2 powers in the array at once. I think its a +2 extra even though the rules say its a +1. Let me check the errata on the the M&M site. Nope, its just a +1 extra.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2008)

Lobo, that sounds interesting, though looking at all the powers, I'm not sure it'd be necessary...

The nullification field is Concentration duration, so she can't use more powers while using it anyway. The two teleports and the d-pocket are all mutually exclusive, since they're all Instant durations.

The only power that's limited by being in an array is the gravity field...which is a really nice ability, granted...but not so nice that she can't drop it for a round if she wants to TP someone, or scoop them up into her d-pocket.

Well, and there's the Mystery Power too, I guess...but even then, it's probably not worth a +2 modifier...

Of course, using it would increase the size of the array by 20 points. Which would let me increase its effects considerably... Though I could do that in other ways too.

Hoo. I like this character.

...maybe change Nullification to Power Control! HMMM. That could set up a fun Dr. Who scenario with someone doggedly trying to teleport away while Tess keeps redirecting them to appear right back in front of her.

Hee.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2008)

Radiance

[SBLOCK=crunch]
Abilities (10)
Str  12
Dex 12
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 10
Cha 12

Skills (8)
Acrobatics 5 (+7), Bluff 5 (+7), Concentration 13 (+13), Notice 5
(+5), Profession 4 (+4)

Feats (12)
Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Attack focus (Ranged) 6, Favored Environment (airborn), Power Attack, Precise Shot, Quick Change, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics , Bluff, Concentration, Notice)

Powers (93)
Energy Form (standard action, continuous) 10 (50)
Insubstantial 3 (15)
Immunity (21)
- Life Support
- Critical Hits
- Lethal Energy Damage becomes non-lethal
Flight 4 (8)
AP: Space Travel 8 (1)
Super-Movement (Permeate) (3)
Super-Senses (sight radius, infravision) (2)

Array (wide) 12 (36)
Light Control 12
Alternate Powers: (7)
Blast 12 (1)
Blast 8 (area line targeted) (1)
Dazzle (sight) 6 (no saving throw +2) (1)
Nauseate 12 (ranged, sense dependent (sight), alternate save (will)) (1)
Obscure (visual) 12 (1)
Strike (penetrating) 12 (1)
Force Field (imp) 12 (1)

Saves (9)
Fort +2 (+4)
Ref +2 (+3)
Will +5 (+5)


Combat (16)
Att 2 (4)
Def 6 (12)
[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=fluff]
Some titbits, still working on the details

- Name: Byron “Brian” Metcalf; hates his first name
- Quote: With great power comes great opportunity.
- More kind of a ladies man
- First took the name “Apollo” but thought it gay
- Quitted work as soon as he manifested his powers
- Aims to become a celebrity
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 7, 2008)

When Wildcard uses his damage power it causes fluctuations to occur in the probability field which ultimately results in one of two things happening: Cellular/structural death/decay or an accident occurring to the target.  This power was supposed to be subtle but I'm thinking that it might be more interesting if it wasn't especially if Wildcard causes a meteor or falling space debris to hit his target.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 7, 2008)

I changed one of my previous ideas a little bit, scrapped the other two, and came up with a new second idea.

Idea 1:
*Name:* Steelhawk/Delphi (PL 10, 150pp)
*Secret ID:* Gordon R. Jefferies

_“Time to upload some pain!”_

Allegiances:  

[sblock=Steelhawk/Delphi]Str 10/*30, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14/24, Wis 10, Cha 12
Toughness +10 (9 Impervious), Fortitude +1, Reflex +1, Will +0
Attack +6 (melee +6, ranged +6, unarmed strike +10, power blast +10, grapple +9/+19), Defense: 20 (flat 13)
Initiative +1, Notice +2, Luck: 0

*FEATS:* Dodge Focus 4, Eidetic Memory, Inventor

*SKILLS:* Bluff [2] +3, Computers [6] +13, Concentration [4] +5, Diplomacy [2] +3, Drive [2] +3, Knowledge (arcana) [1] +8, Knowledge (art) [2] +9, Knowledge (behavioral sciences) [1] +8, Knowledge (business) [2] +9, Knowledge (civics) [1] +8, Knowledge (current events) [4] +11, Knowledge (earth sciences) [1] +8, Knowledge (history) [1] +8, Knowledge (life sciences) [1] +8, Knowledge (physical sciences) [1] +8, Knowledge (Popular Culture) [4] +11, Knowledge (Streetwise) [1] +8, Knowledge (Tactics) [1] +8, Knowledge (Technology) [6] +13, Knowledge (Theology/Philosophy) [1] +8, Notice [2] +2, Pilot [2] +3, Search [2] +9, Sense Motive [2] +2

*POWERS:* 
Communication +8 (Mental through the Internet/Network, PF: Alternate Power: Datalink, Alternate Power: Clairaudience, Clairvoyance, and Super-ventriloquism)
	Datalink +8 (Mental)
	Clairaudience +4 (FL: limited: Network Audio Input Devices)
	Clairvoyance +4 (FL: limited: Network Video Input Devices)
	Super-Ventriloquism +4 (FL: limited: Network Audio Output Devices)
Comprehend +4 (read/write any language, speak/understand computers)
Enhanced Intelligence +10
Quickness +10 (FL: Limited: Mental Tasks)
Super-senses +5 (Post-cognition, time sense)
Teleport +8 (EX: Accurate, FL: Limited: Over Internet/Networks)

Device +12 (Technology, Battle Suit, PF: Restricted: Useable by Techno-paths)
Blast +10 (Energy, PF: Alternate Power: Enhanced Strength)
	Enhanced Strength +20 (Technology)
Flight +3 (Technology)
Immunity +9 (Technology, Life-support)
Protection +9 (Technology, EX: Impervious)
Super-Strength +3 (Technology)

Drawbacks:  Weakness to Ion/Electricity Damage (Severe) 4 points, Weak Point (Armor Protection, bypassed by crit.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Breakout]*Breakout:*  Two weeks ago, Gordon started having nightmares.  In his nightmares, he was always playing World of Warcraft, except, he was IN THE GAME, literally taking on the life of his favorite character, Snowshorn the Mage.  WoW in real-life was exhausting and scary.  Every morning, Gordon would wake up and feel like he got absolutely no sleep the night before.  He dragged through his days at his job, a web-designer for a major magazine, and came home to a nap every afternoon which led to yet another sleepless night.  Finally, he called into work, and figured if he was going to dream about it anyway, he might as well get in some WoW play time.

His character had leveled from 50-60 since he had last played a week earlier, and he had exactly the same gear he had remembered getting in his dreams—he’d been playing WoW in his sleep.  He tried to sit at his computer, and play while awake: it worked without having to touch his computer, he just thought to the computer what to do, and it did it.  He even was able to use his Ventrillo server without actually using the ventrillo server.  He could just speak, and the people he wanted to hear would hear.  He would just listen and the sound would come directly into his mind.  After he logged out, he spent some time on the internet, finding all sorts of amazing things at speeds he never knew his mind could achieve.  He learned much, and was even able to bypass many network computer systems just by “talking” to the computer.  He even got so wrapped up in his mind-work, that he opened his eyes and he was in another person’s home, sitting at their computer desk.  With quick concentration, he transported himself as a data packet back to his own house.

Over the last couple of days, he has searched the internet and found a few sets of plans for hi-tech futuristic combat armor.  Learning all he can about this armor, he has stolen the plans from (some foreign government) and has finally finished building his own suit of combat armor from parts he managed to order/obtain on-line…or by teleporting to where they were around the country.  The reason this armor had never been produced anywhere else was that they could never develop an interface system useable by a common soldier.  There were just too many systems to have them all work together.  Gordon quickly realized that he could be the central CPU interface system and make them do their will, just as he did the computers.

Armed with his Steelhawk armor, he is calling himself Steelhawk.  He also has been known to contact other Paranormals (who he finds out about on-line) and direct them to bad things he’s heard about on on-line police scanners, security cameras, and even by sifting through known crime organization’s e-mails.  When performing these activities, he’s simply called himself Delphi, the Oracle.  He has not registered himself as he plans on not revealing his innate powers, preferring to be seen as a technology-based hero.[/sblock]

I think he's an interesting take on an "Iron Man" style character.  I am not sold on his name though.

Option 2:
*Name:* Crucible (PL 10, 150pp)
*Secret ID:* Davis J. Scott

_“So, how do you want it?”_

*Allegiances:*  Registered PRA

[sblock=Crucible]Str 28, Dex 14, Con 16/22, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14

Toughness +15 (9 Impervious), Fortitude +12, Reflex +9, Will +9
Attack +7 (melee +7, ranged +7, grapple +18), Defense: 15 (flat 12)
Initiative +2, Notice +7, Luck: 0

*FEATS:* Diehard, Dodge Focus 1, Endurance 1, Equipment 4, Improved Grab, Precise Shot, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Climb, Survival, Swim), Stunning Attack, Track

*SKILLS*: Acrobatics [2] +4, Climb [4] +7, Computers [4] +6, Concentration [6] +12, Craft (Chemical) [2] +4, Craft (Electric) [2] +4, Craft (Mechanical) [2] +4, Diplomacy [4] +6, Disable Device [2] +4, Drive [2] +4, Knowledge (earth sciences) [2] +4, Knowledge (history) [2] +4, Knowledge (life sciences) [4] +6, Knowledge (physical sciences) [4] +6, Knowledge (Popular Culture) [2] +4, Knowledge (Technology) [2] +4, Knowledge (Theology/Philosophy) [2] +4, Notice [4] +7, Search [4] +6, Sense Motive [2] +5, Stealth [2] +4, Survival [6] +9, Swim [6] +9 

*POWERS:* 
Alternate Form (Elemental Paragon) +25 (FL: Action: Full-Round)
	Blast +10 (Fire, PF: Alternate Power (Trip), Alternate Power (Stun), Alternate Power (Strike))
		Trip +10 (Air, EX: Knockback)
Stun +10 (Water)
Strike +4 (Fire, EX: Aura, Duration: Continuous)
Density +6 (Stone, EX: Duration: Continuous)
	Immovable +2
	Protection +9 (EX: Impervious)
Super-Strength +2
	Enhanced Constitution +6 (Stone, EX: Duration: Continuous)
	Flight +3 (Air, PF: Alternate Power (Swimming), EX: Duration: Continuous)
		Swimming +4 (EX: Duration: Continuous)
	Immunity +19 (Stone, Water, Fire, Air; life-support, need for sleep, fire damage, cold damage; EX: Duration: Continuous)

*EQUIPMENT:*  Cell Phone, Desktop Computer, Binoculars, Night-vision goggles, multi-tool, machete, pick-up truck, flashlight[/sblock]

[Sblock=Davis J. Scott] Str 16, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14
Toughness +3, Fortitude +9, Reflex +9, Will +9
Attack +7 (Str melee +7, ranged +7, grapple +10), Defense: 15 (flat 12)
Initiative +2, Notice +7, Luck: 0

*FEATS:* Diehard, Dodge Focus 1, Endurance 1, Equipment 4, Improved Grab, Precise Shot, Skill Mastery (Acrobatics, Climb, Survival, Swim), Stunning Attack, Track

*SKILLS:* Acrobatics [2] +4, Climb [4] +7, Computers [4] +6, Concentration [6] +9, Craft (Chemical) [2] +4, Craft (Electric) [2] +4, Craft (Mechanical) [2] +4, Diplomacy [4] +6, Disable Device [2] +4, Drive [2] +4, Knowledge (earth sciences) [2] +4, Knowledge (history) [2] +4, Knowledge (life sciences) [4] +6, Knowledge (physical sciences) [4] +6, Knowledge (Popular Culture) [2] +4, Knowledge (Technology) [2] +4, Knowledge (Theology/Philosophy) [2] +4, Notice [4] +7, Search [4] +6, Sense Motive [2] +5, Stealth [2] +4, Survival [6] +9, Swim [6] +9 

*POWERS:* 
Alternate Form (Elemental Paragon) +25 (FL: Action: Full-Round)

*EQUIPMENT:*  Cell Phone, Desktop Computer, Binoculars, Night-vision goggles, multi-tool, machete, pick-up truck, flashlight[/sblock]

[sblock=Breakout Story]*Breakout:*  10 days ago, college Biology student, Davis Scott, broke out.  While on a work-study program in the Appalachian mountains, working with the American forestry services in clearing out non-native vegetation and controlling undergrowth, Scott’s Forestry Party found themselves in danger.  They were performing a controlled burn of a kudzu patch when the fire managed to come to life, jumping to the vegetation surrounding them.  Much of the surrounding vegetation then managed to come to life and started attacking the forestry service rangers.  Surrounded by living flame and living vegetation, armed only with chainsaws, machetes, and a flamethrower, things looked dim for Davis Scott’s group.  Locked in combat with an Oak Tree and a mass of flaming Kudzu, Scott changed.  First, he discovered that the fire didn’t burn him…primarily because he had become a form of living water.  Putting out much of the immediate flame around him, Scott then turned to find many plants closing in on him, trying to push him to the ground.  When he braced himself for impact, he BRACED himself, becoming a being of stone, rooted to the earth.  Over the course of the fight he also managed to become fire and become air, sometimes he became more than one thing at once.  After the end of the whole affair, with he adrenaline draining from his confused system, Davis Scott had to concentrate hard on keeping himself together.  Eventually he found himself regulated in a form that encompassed all four elements; stone, fire, water, and air.  With a bit more focus and effort, he found he could turn himself back to his regular self.

His story has appeared in some local newspapers, keeping his true name anonymous, and he has since turned his information over to the Paranormal Regulation Agency, deciding to hold of on his last semester of school…which he’s had some difficulties with for a few semesters now, to pursue a life of helping people with his new-found powers. [/sblock]

I ditched the 4 different forms thing because I realized I would just be playing the Fantastic Four, 1 at a time.  I though it'd be more fun to be an elemental-themed Superman style "paragon."  My history reflects this character creation process.


----------



## Milhouse (Mar 8, 2008)

Did you see my post, Lobo?


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 8, 2008)

Updated sheet.  Should be (more or less) done.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, thought I might throw a character into the ring for consideration as a last minute (sorry!) character for consideration.

Name: Chloe Davis (PL 10, 150pp)

“Honestly, this is probably going to hurt.”

Registered PRA

*Character Sheet:*
[sblock]
Allegiances: Dad

Str 34, Dex 10, Con 34, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18

Toughness +12, Fortitude +12, Reflex +3, Will +7 Knockback +14/+6
Attack +8 (melee +8, ranged +8, grapple +25), Defense: 18 (flat 14)
Initiative +4, Notice +0, Luck: 0

FEATS: Attractive, Interpose

SKILLS: Pop Culture [4] +4

POWERS: Flight +4, Immovable +3 (PF: Unstoppable), Impervious Toughness +12, Life Support, Super-Speed +1 (PF: Rapid Attack), Super-Strength +5

Drawbacks: Vulnerable: Bluff [UC: DC 15] [Mod: +1 DC]

Complications: Reputation (Accused criminal, troublemaker), Temper (People who lie to her)	

Summary	Abilities 56 + Skills 1 (4 ranks) + Feats 2 + Powers 51 + Combat 32 + Saves 10 – Drawbacks -2 = 150 / 150

Movement: Flight 100mph, Super-Speed 10mph						
[/sblock]
*Vital Statistics: *
[sblock]Age: 18 in a few days,Height: 4'11, Weight: 98 lbs., Hair: Blonde, Eyes: Green
Hometown: Birmingham, Alabama







Credits go to the original artist.[/sblock]
*Breakout: *
[sblock]Chloe is still a little shattered about her breakout. Remanded into her father's custody while the state decides whether or not to press charges, she's been expelled from school, lost all her friends and her boyfriend, all in just over a week. 

Chloe was always a little short-tempered. Accused more than once of “being willing to stare down a brick wall if it looked at her cross-eyed,” Chloe struggled in school thanks to her bad attitude and fell in with a bad crowd. Honestly, even if she hadn't had a moment where she “just lost control and all hell broke loose,” she might have still sent Billy Conner to the hospital. She's unlikely to have completely destroyed his parents' pool house though, or to have thrown his truck clear over I-65 onto Interstate 20 causing so many accidents though. While she was waiting for her lawyer she sort of wondered, but it's probably unlikely.

So anyways, she registered. They took her fingerprints. They scolded her. That was the weird thing, the scolding. Usually when grown-ups are that ticked off they raise their voice more, but this time they were pretty reserved, almost like they were afraid of making her angry. 

She's been released mainly thanks to the fact that no one's really sure if the tornadoes caused her breakout and the damage or if Chloe went berserk and caused the tornadoes that ripped through Hoover and south Birmingham that night. Part of Chloe isn't quite sure either. Still, they got a confession out of her while she was still shell-shocked casually gripping a steel I-beam and wringing it like a rag with her bare hands with worry, so maybe it's true. 

Her friends and the school didn't seem to have any doubts, of course. “Safety of the student body,” was the school's excuse, which sounded about as pathetic coming out of their mouths as it does on paper. As for her friends, some of them probably aren't allowed by their parents to answer her phone calls, but most, most just saw Billy's picture on the front page of the Birmingham News, and the TV news show that made Chloe seem like the most awful, dangerous person on Earth. To tell the truth, Chloe even scares herself a little.

Her Pop has been alright through it all. Better than you'd expect. Chloe keeps waiting for him to freak out, but he just keeps on watching his television shows and drinking his beer just as calm as  you please like nothing's happened. Sure, he's got a strange look in his eye sometimes when looking at her – not creepy, mind you – just like he's fussing something out in there still and not ready to talk about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been lurking around that thread and I was tempted to submit a character. I know the concept already overlaps another one in this thread, as it is a telekinesis, but I'll try my chance.

I've got one question about Dynamic Array, whihc I am less familiar. I create my character with many power in each array. Each group of power are build with 60 PP (the cost of deflection without the Dynamic Alternate Power power feat points). As it is a Dynamic Array, could I, for example, have:

*Deflection* 7 ranks (42 PP)
*Force Field B* 8 ranks (16 PP)
*Flight B* 1 rank (2 PP)

So, having Aegis floating slowly in the air trying to deflect every attack make against his group and still warding himself from direct attack?

-=-=-=-=-=-

*Name:* Aegis (PL 10, 150pp)
*Secret ID:* Martin Brodie
*Allegiances:* Canadian Amry
_“I cover you”_​
[SBLOCK=Stats]Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12

Toughness +2(+10), Fortitude +6, Reflex +6, Will +4
Attack +4 (melee +4, ranged +8, grapple +5), Defense: 18 (flat 12)
Initiative +2, Notice +10, Luck: 0

*FEATS:* Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack, Attack Focus (Ranged) x4, Defensive Attack, Dodge Focus x4, Power Attack, Precise Shot x2, Track

*SKILLS:* Acrobatic [5] +7, Disable Device [10] +11, Intimidate [4] +5, Knowledge (Tactics) [5] +6, Notice [8] +10, Search [10] +11, Stealth [10] +12, Survival [8] +10 

*POWERS:* 
*Deflect* (All ranged attack): 10 ranks [6PP/rank + 9PP = 69PP] 
ex: Action (Free) [+1PP/rank]
ex: Ranged [+1PP/rank]
ex: Reflection [+1PP/rank]
ex: Redirection [+1PP/rank]
pf: Alternate Power: Basic Power of a dynamic Array [1PP]

pf: Alternate Power: Dynamic Array [2PP]
*Force Field A*: 10 ranks  [4PP/rank + 3 = 43PP] 
ex: Impervious [+1PP/rank]
ex: Affect Others [+1PP/rank]
ex: Ranged [+1PP/rank]
pf: Progession x3 (Affect 10 persons) [3PP]

*Force Field B*: 8 ranks  [2PP/rank = 16PP] 
ex: Impervious [+1PP/rank]​
pf: Alternate Power: Dynamic Array [2PP]
*Blast A*: 10 ranks  [3PP/rank= 30PP] 
ex: Penetrating [+1PP/rank]

*Blast B*: 10 ranks  [3PP/rank = 30PP] 
ex: Area of Effect (Burst) [+1PP/rank]​
pf: Alternate Power: Dynamic Array [2PP]
*Trip*: 10 ranks  [3PP/rank= 30PP] 
ex: Knockback [+1PP/rank]
ex: Area of Effect (Cone) [+1PP/rank]

*Telekinesis*: 10 ranks  [2PP/rank +1PP = 21PP]
pf: Presice [1PP]​
pf: Alternate Power: Dynamic Array [2PP]
*Flight A*: 5 ranks  [4PP/rank + 3 = 23PP] 
ex: Affect Others [+1PP/rank]
ex: Ranged [+1PP/rank]
pf: Progession x3 (Affect 10 persons) [3PP]

*Flight B*: 5 ranks  [2PP/rank = 10PP]​
PP SPENT: Attributes (20) + Saves (10) + BAB (12) + BDB (8) + Feat (15) + Skills (15) + Powers (69)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Breakout]
_Afganistan, 50km north of Kandahar_
Damned these fanatics thought Aegis. Codename Aegis and Black Panther were walking around the buidling. This was a school. They have been warned, two kamikazes had entered the buidling but there bomb didn't explode. The men were menacing the young girls. They had killed the teacher, an English expatriate, member of Oxfam-International. They needed to be stealthy, to make it fast, or there could be more victims.

Black Panther was walking in front of him. He was approaching the back door. A second team was trying to approach by the side, but one of the men inside was doing the vigil. They would have difficulty to approach without being seen. There team would probably have more difficulty to approach. Aegis' team had to enter by the back and neutralize the two men as quickly as possible while the other team would try to cover them from the windows. During that time, a few soldier where trying to negociate at the front, but everyone knew it was worthless. It was just a diversion.

Black Panther test the door. He makes a sign to tells it is locked. Aegis knells and look around. Nothing suspect. He put down his weapon and take out his lockpicking tools. He quickly unlock the door. He grabs back his weapon and Black Panther open the door slowly. The hallway is empty. On the left is one empty classroom and the administartive locals. On the right, two doors, another empty room and the one where the hostage are. Black Panther enters the hallway, Aegis follow. The classroom door where the hostages were held had been closed, they would need to forced it. Black Panther go on one side of the door, Aegis stands on the other. They contact the head and tells they are in position. They await what seems hours waiting for the ok to go.

They got it. Form that moment, all has happen too fast. Aegis forced the door open with a single kick and Black Panther didn't wait and enter. The fanatic raised his weapon but Black Panther quickly put him down. The vigil at the window turned around but before he could raise his weapon, he recieved a bullet from the soldier who had placed himself under the window. Aegis following Black Panther quickly scan the room. To his right, ten young girl was gathered in a mass and was scared. To his left, a third men was on his knee, working on the bomb, turned toward Aegis with a smile that scared him, but before he could shoot, the bomb detonate.

Aegis reflex was to stand back, protect himself with his arm and ward the girls... like if it could do something. He was expecting to get burned by the explosion, shred by the fragment of the bomb, crush by the buidling who would fall on him. He was dead... but death didn't come. He felt the pain and the pressure. He heard the buidling fall and felt a great pressure on his brain. He felt like he had drunk all the last night. He dared to open his eyes. He had a few serious wounds, but it was far less important then he thought. The girls was unconscious, expect one who was looking at him with large eyes, scared to death. Many were wounded, but none seems to be in a life danger. The building around him had crumbled, but somehow, he was captured with the girls in a dome like pocket. Black Panther seems to be under those rumbles.

Aegis was amazed by his luck. As he starts to relax, he felt his headache going away but he also he heared the dome starting to fail so it stress him up again and the dome stop to move. It took him a few moment to understand what was happening. He had heard of people with powers. Some had started to appear, but he never thought he could be one of them. He tried something, he concentrates his mind and then he tried to push up the rumbles. His clumsy attempt make the dome blow upward, revealing the sun. He was staring a moment at the sky. He heard in his commlink that the two soldiers at the windows was badly hurt, but he didn't heard Black Panther. He was death, but at least, the girls was saved. Damned these fanatics thought Aegis.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 8, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> When Wildcard uses his damage power it causes fluctuations to occur in the probability field which ultimately results in one of two things happening: Cellular/structural death/decay or an accident occurring to the target.  This power was supposed to be subtle but I'm thinking that it might be more interesting if it wasn't especially if Wildcard causes a meteor or falling space debris to hit his target.



 You might want to take 3 ranks of the Indirect power feat. That way an attack can come from any direction.

----------------------------

*Velmont: *Your Deflection power would need the extra Action--free [+2] in order to get it down to a free action.

Full > Standard > Move > Free > Reaction.

If I understand what you're trying to do you're making a dynamic Deflection Array with Alternate Powers of Dynamic Alternate Powers? Is the following what you were going for?

*Deflect: All +10* (PF: dynamic, EX: action-move [+1], ranged [+1], redirection [+1], reflection [+1]) <_70pp array; 7/rank_>
- Dynamic AP:  Force Field (PF: progression 3, EX: affects others [+1], impervious [+1], ranged [+1])  <_4/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Force Field (EX: impervious [+1]) <_2/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Blast (EX: penetrating [+1]) <_3/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Blast (EX: area-burst [+1]) <_3/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Trip (EX: area-cone [+1], knockback [+1]) <_3/rank_> {I’d recommend the no range flaw}
- Dynamic AP: Telekinesis (PF: precise) <_2/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Flight (PF: progression 3, EX: affects others [+1], ranged [+1]) <_4/rank_>
- Dynamic AP: Flight  <_2/rank_>
*Total Cost = 87pp*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 8, 2008)

I choose (in no particular order): 
Vixen, Tesseract, Wildcard and Steelhawk.

Thanks to everyone who submitted, it was a hard decision as there were a lot of good submissions.

For the four above I'll make a rogue's gallery and you can post your characters there. And now that we know who'll be playing... would anyone be averse to having you all be members of the Paranormal Professionals Society? This would give us an easy way for you all to have met eachother previously (as volunteers) as well as providing a bit of background/go-to structure without that structure imposing itself heavily upon you.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2008)

That'd work fine for me...

Tess' breakout is pretty public...so it's not like she'd be hiding it. 

I'll post an updated sheet with background shortly!

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool thanks!

I'll update that damage power as per your suggestion..

Having Wildcard work for the PPS does create a rather interesting situation considering that he's trying to keep the majority of his power's main capabilities a secret.  I think it would work fine.  :>

I think that Wildcard will try to get away with only disclosing that he could cause other people's powers to act erratically. This at least creates some plausible deniability in regards to his probability control and his "random mishap" damage power.


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 9, 2008)

At present, Roxanne is in denial about her powers, so she'd probably not be a member of said organization.

That said, the fact that she can suddenly walk again might make a lot of people - including the PPA - interested in _her..._


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 9, 2008)

I would be fine with that...but how would non-registered paranormals fit within that society?

I sort of thought of Gordon as not only having a double-life like so many heroes, but a triple life with Gordon, Delphi, and Steelhawk all sort of vying for his time (Complication!)

I would be cool registering his Delphi-powers with the government, but I sort of envisioned his Steelhawk persona as trying to pass himself off as a super-science type.

Here's a thought--Delphi could have been working with Paranormal Professionals Society for a week or so scanning for crimes in progress or near in progress and sending those with real powers to deal with them.  Having just finished the Steelhawk armor, maybe he'll start having Steelhawk "meet" them at the scene wherever they go to help.

Could I have it rigged that I keep my armor plugged into a network cable, enabling me to teleport into it?

Of course, I can revise any of this to better jive with everyone else's ideas and the need of the story.  Looking forward to the game!


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 9, 2008)

Shay just made an excellent suggestion: that Roxanne could decide to work for the PPA on her own, looking for a broader "sample base" of paranormals, with the intent of unlocking whatever it is that's happened to her.  I think this is a good way to get Roxanne meeting the others, while still allowing her to initially be "in hiding."  If Lobo likes it I'll go for it.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2008)

From what I read the majority of the PPS are non-powered individuals with only several hundred (max) being powered. Since they are an advocacy group I could see some non powered people working with them because they would want to have some sort of group fighting for their rights "just incase they break out" and others because its the right or civil thing to do.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Updated Tessaract. I'll post to the RG when it's up.

I merged the two arrays and added the Wide extra (Gravity Control is the base power, since that seemed to me to be the best power to represent 'generic twisting of spacetime'). This bumped up the other powers in the array a little as well. In particular, her Nullify is now Sustained duration, meaning that if she wins the power contest the opposing power is gone until they can get out of the area of the nullify. Her teleport attack now has more than 200 mile range, which is nice. I was thinking it'd be neat if there was some kind of super-detention center that she could just teleport suspects into. Not a JAIL obviously, because there's no due process on them, but more like a holding area that's designed to contain dangerous paranormals.

I beefed her defense a little by giving her a Displacement power, as listed in Ultimate Power, it's just a Limited Visual Concealment that costs 4 points and gives a 50% miss chance by causing her image to be somewhere other than her actual location. This is accomplished via distorting space to cause light to bend oddly, of course.

I also added little things like Distance Sense and Direction Sense to represent an enhanced spatial awareness.

I still have an open AP slot too. I'm not sure what I want to do with it. Slow is redundant with Gravity Control. Deflect is possible, now that I can use two AP's at a time... I also have an idea for a linked set of powers...a small area Disintegrate linked to an Explostion limited TK that pulls inward. Basically, a tiny black hole.   Cool in concept, but not sure how useful in practice.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

A damaging pocket dimension maybe (everything sort of disappears beyond the 'event horizon' and not many can escape it)?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I have a Shapeable Area Dimensional Pocket already...which I imagine as a wormhole that sort of whooshes through a path she defines, sucking up everything it intersects.

So I already have a power that makes things vanish from the universe, even if you can still get out...

And if I -reeeeeally- want to hurt or kill someone or something, there's not many folks that can withstand being teleported into orbit.

I guess I don't -have- to have another power, but it'd be neat to have some big flashy ability to have for emergencies or to make an impression...


----------



## James Heard (Mar 11, 2008)

Shrinking linked with density increase...She bends her own mass, increasing it relative to the rest of the universe. 8 ranks of shrinking (normal strength) to put her at size tiny, plus 4 ranks of density, for +8 STR/2 Imp Toughness , and the rest into Super-Strength to reflect her relative load difference. You might even be able to eke out more points if you make it so that she couldn't hit the broad side of a barn doing it (because the rest of the universe looks REALLY WEIRD when you're a roving gravity well, and it's really hard to judge distances.) 

I think a softball sized woman flipping a car end over end, weighing a ton, might be pretty flashy.  (Sorry, haven't killed my subscription yet)


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Hee hee

It'd be an interesting character concept, for sure.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

*Rogue's Gallery:* http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4101426#post4101426


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

*Shaggy:* 
1. You can give your armor a network connection as a Feature.
2. Can Delphi teleport over wireless networks or just wired ones?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

Shayuri: Is Tess registered?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

It is my thought that she is, yes.

First because she'd have no reason not to (that she knows of).

Second, because her breakout was during a high energy physics experiment, and was as such thoroughly recorded by multiple cameras and sensors, and witnessed by a fair chunk of the university's faculty.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

*DELPHI:*
Clairaudience/Clairvoyance powers: those only work when Delphi has a microphone/mini-cam or he can only see/hear OUT of such devices?

How do you see your post-cognition fitting into your powers' theme?

Your armor... would you amenable to a slight change in your armor's origin? If its okay, you stumbled across it while skimming random computer systems one night. The encryptions, while strange, were easily bypassed. 

Also, despite your knowledge of physical sciences, you're not really clear on the concepts of what makes the power source work, though it does.

*Is Delphi registered?*

Note: at this point, no one is registered. If you all want to try being unregistered paranormals, that's fine by me. The *MAN *becomes an enemy rather than an _apparent _ally.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

Any chance Tess works for the University of Washington as well? That would give Roxanne and Tessa a reason to know eachother.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure!

I've deliberately been leaving the location vague, precisely to allow for that sort of happy serendipity. 

So Washington State works fine.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 11, 2008)

Heh...  any one ever traveled to Ca and have their car break down? lol.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 11, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Heh...  any one ever traveled to Ca and have their car break down? lol.



 No. But I've broken/worn-out my clutch while passing through middle-of-nowhere WA with next to no money in my wallet.

...honestly, $600 for a new clutch?


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm good with Tess and Roxanne knowing each other at the university.  Perhaps Roxanne is involved in trying to figure out what biological changes Tess's breakout have caused in her?  We could conceivably involve other paranormals too.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 12, 2008)

How many points does it cost to buy a "Feature" for the armor?

I am thinking about reworking some of my armor build (dropping impervious) and maybe dropping some skill ranks in order to up my Fort, Ref, and Will.  Right now, unless they are attacking me directly, I am SUPER crunchy, and that makes me nervous.

As for other powers:

Clairaudience:  I can hear out of any audio input (microphones) attached to any computers attached to the internet/a network I have access to (wireless or wired)

Clairvoyance:  I can see out of any video input (cameras) attached to any computers attached to the internet/a network I have access to (wireless or wired)

Post-cognition:  Anything that has ever been uploaded to any computer that is on the network, so at a moment's notice I can "think" my way through the net and find accounts of things that once happened.

Teleport: I don't know about how wireless would work with this.  I would be fine if it was only over hard-lines, though many of my other skills allow me to interface as if I was tapping into the networks wirelessly, so perhaps wireless teleporting could work.  If that's too powerful, we could add in the stipulation that I would have to go in/come out of a user interface point for the teleport to work.  I would have to find a plug in the wall or a computer to enter, and I could exit at any other computer or Cat-5 cable termination in the country.

I'm cool being completely mystified by the power source.  That's actually pretty fun.

I think Delphi will definitely plan on registering.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2008)

*Will The Mystery Power Enter And Sign In Please?*

After inspecting the other sheets and considering concept, I realized it was obvious.

TK. Technically "gravitokinesis."

No fine manipulation or anything...operates kind of like a 'tractor beam.'

It doesn't obsolete the Gravity Control power because it's both more limited, yet covers a vastly larger area and easily controllable targeting.

I'd left it off originally, because someone else had it...but if it's just us four...why not?

Will update shortly!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay. Tessaract's crunch is complete.

Background being detailed. Summary is up right now, and I'll be fleshing it out later.

There's a fork in it though. Let me know which appeals more, GM.

basically, there's an experiment in artificial gravity that goes awry, trapping Tess in the room with a momentary artificial black hole. She either gets sucked in and is presumed dead, only to reappear later with these powers and no memory of what happened while she was "gone," or she breaks out before getting sucked in, and uses her powers to shield herself from the gravity before closing the black hole entirely before it can wreck the building.

Either's fine with me. I'll choose one or the other, but if you have preference, let me know.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 13, 2008)

#2 works for me. ^_^  Crazy researchers making baby black holes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 14, 2008)

Just waiting on Shaggy to post to the Rogue's Gallery then we'll start.


*SHAGGY:*
If I didn't answer this already: Features is a 1pp/rank power that lets you all miscellaneous 'features' to powers and items. A fine example of this would be your armor's network  connection.

In regards to the wired/wireless network requirement... its kind of hard to find a place that does not offer a wireless network connection of some kind (this includes all cell phone networks). So I think that if you wanted to include wireless networks into your teleport then then its not really a flaw, but a drawback (or even a complication... there's not many places a military sat-phone won't work).


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2008)

One suggestion: It doesn't have to be all or nothing.

That is, some of your powers could be wireless, but not all.

It makes sense to me that your ESP and communication abilties could work over wireless (and thus not have the limitation of medium), while teleportation is a whole other entity. Transmitting signals long distances through the air is an imprecise, wasteful thing. There's a lot of signal loss, a lot of interference...we don't see these in modern networks because technology has evolved to compensate, but it's there. I'd think that would make transmitting your entire body and mind as pure information wirelessly a pretty risky, potentially impossible (at least so far) thing.

Just a reasonable in-game explanation for why you start out with the limit, really. Could save you some points, while leaving open the option of removing that limit later.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 14, 2008)

Everything can work wireless except teleporting.  Wireless connections aren't reliable enough for me to risk my neck teleporting over anything except hardlines.

I leave my suit hooked up to it's internet port (feature) so that I can teleport straight into it.

I dropped some skills, my fly speed, and Impervious tougness and traded it in for some better saves and the internet port feature in my suit.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, its holy week down here and the family has been on vacation. I'll try to post the first, err... post, later today.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2008)

Peeng?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh man...did we lose Lobo? It's been almost a week since he was on last.

Anyone know anything?

I'd be bummed if this one died on the wire!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 27, 2008)

Not sure what's up.  I also hope that the game didn't die prematurely.


----------



## AgentMike (Mar 29, 2008)

Lobo's profile says that he has been online, so I assume that means he's still well but has run into some manner of snag.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

He was online as recently as the 27th, but hasn't posted since the 19th.

That's what worries me most.

Lobo...talk to us, man. If you've changed your mind, or if something happened and you can't GM, fine...bummer, but fine. Just let us know.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

Why am I bumping this?

Because I *can.*


----------



## AgentMike (May 26, 2008)

I just Emailed Lobo.

His life's gotten busy, and between work and family commitments he's had to bow out of GMing this game.

So that's why he's been out of it.  I figured I'd pass it along.


----------

